# Slammin the croppie at skeeter



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Me, Doboy and a buddy of mine just slaughtered the croppie at mosquito today. It took a few movements but we found them on the south end and it was on. White jig head tipped with a minnow was the ticket and Doboy was hitting them on a green jig as well. I just got finished filleting them up, fish fry for Mother's Day for sure! You the man Jerry!


----------



## Big Doug (Apr 29, 2011)

Beautiful! Nice report!


----------



## Bw3 (Jan 23, 2013)

My Dad and I was also out there and caught our limited of crappie, couple fish Ohio. Kept nothing under 10. Great fishing. We were in the blue and grey
16.5 lund with 50h johnson on the back.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

cumminsmoke said:


> Me, Doboy and a buddy of mine just slaughtered the croppie at mosquito today. It took a few movements but we found them on the south end and it was on. White jig head tipped with a minnow was the ticket and Doboy was hitting them on a green jig as well. I just got finished filleting them up, fish fry for Mother's Day for sure! You the man Jerry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Bw3 said:


> My Dad and I was also out there and caught our limited of crappie, couple fish Ohio. Kept nothing under 10. Great fishing. We were in the blue and grey
> 16.5 lund with 50h johnson on the back.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice catch - Looks like you had a fun day and will have an even better fish fry. I chase slabs as well in central ohio but have never fished Mosquito. I have been hearing some good reports from the lake and may need to take a camping trip that way to check it out in the near future.


----------



## Bw3 (Jan 23, 2013)

Did the same but drifted with white and green jigs with minnow! Also caught a 12.5in perch great day

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Bw3 said:


> My Dad and I was also out there and caught our limited of crappie, couple fish Ohio. Kept nothing under 10. Great fishing. We were in the blue and grey
> 16.5 lund with 50h johnson on the back.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S738C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


You guys were right behind us, we were in the black and white Monark. We had a few Hee haw lyrics if you heard us, Jerry started it , "I searched the world over and thought I found true love", well you get the drift, we were having a fantastic time


----------



## Bw3 (Jan 23, 2013)

Haha good times!!

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey Jerry, forgot to tell you I didn't see any eggs at all in any of them. I am including the pic you did want to see of the Morels we fried up Sunday with the fillets


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

AH now that is a meal fit FUR a king !


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

cumminsmoke said:


> Hey Jerry, forgot to tell you I didn't see any eggs at all in any of them. I am including the pic you did want to see of the Morels we fried up Sunday with the fillets



Oh man,,, that did it. I'm gonna put on my waders and go look for sum shrooms! 


BTW Al/ Ken,,, did you guys see this?
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2
If this projection holds, there will be thousands of after-spawn FEEDING eyes up in the feeders,,, in our favorite holes.
AGAIN, I won't know whether to go up or down??? 
So many problems,,,,,,


----------



## steelheadmagic (Jul 17, 2012)

Limited on the Crappie on south end on foot where buddy docks sailboat. Kept a few 10's at start but nothing but 11 plus after first few. Also caught 3 lake erie size perch. Funny thing they wanted only the smallest minnows. Also hooked 2 nice bass with luckycraft ghost minnow. Both got off at shore despite all those sharp hooks! And one nice cat which gave a great fight on my 4 pound ultralight. Saw picture of 36 plus inch northern caught an hour earlier.


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

steelheadmagic said:


> Limited on the Crappie on south end on foot where buddy docks sailboat. Kept a few 10's at start but nothing but 11 plus after first few. Also caught 3 lake erie size perch. Funny thing they wanted only the smallest minnows. Also hooked 2 nice bass with luckycraft ghost minnow. Both got off at shore despite all those sharp hooks! And one nice cat which gave a great fight on my 4 pound ultralight. Saw picture of 36 plus inch northern caught an hour earlier.


Them croppie are evrywhere right now, I can't wait to get back up this weekend. We were catching big perch on the north end a couple weeks ago right against the bottom on shiners but they also wanted the little ones.


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

View attachment 96626
got into a few nice ones yesterday before the lake kicked up a bit. I was having issues with my motor so had to quit either way. Green panfish assassin and minnow worked best.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

jbanker said:


> View attachment 96626
> got into a few nice ones yesterday before the lake kicked up a bit. I was having issues with my motor so had to quit either way. Green panfish assassin and minnow worked best.



Where did you end up Joe? Stumps or coves? N or S


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

Stumps. There was a couple other guys out there drifting too, I did get a couple right on a 20-12' ridge as well. The water was a little cloudy out where I was fishing, near shore was real bad though. That's for the tips jerry!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

jbanker said:


> Stumps in 12 fow, just north of the cemetery. There was a couple other guys out there drifting too, I did get a couple right on a 20-12' ridge as well. The water was a little cloudy out where I was fishing, near shore was real bad though. Thank's for the tips jerry!




PM's SHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Nice mess of crappie. Nothing better than deep fried fillets with cole slaw, hushpies, and a cold one!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Sounds like the guys up the North end did better than us!?
We got there kinda late, & left kinda early,,,, with only 12 specks & some small rockbass to show for it.
We marked tons of slabs on the stumps, but they weren't aggressive,,, either mouthing & stealing the fatheads, or just one tap & just sitting there.
2 or 3 came on a slip bobber 5' deep.
The wind was spinning us around and then just stopped.
There were about 10 boats anchored & drifting around us and 5 more trolling the drop-off/ creek bottom,,, I think they did better than us. I seen some small eyes pulled in,,,, but NO NETS.


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Me and my daughter tried to go up today but the rain and hail didn't look like it was going to stop anytime soon, headed home to try out some local ponds. Try again tomorrow


----------



## Bw3 (Jan 23, 2013)

Me and my Dad went up there today in the rain only a few keepers, fishing was real slow!

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Well not a bad day but not like last weekend. Me and 3 coworkers went out on the south end and ended up with the same program as last week, White jigs, the brightest white you can find with a red eye, Flo green or bright yellow also did well. We marked a bunch of fish but kept moving and taking a few here and there, 40 in all, all 11-14". Water was stained but not bad. Came home and cleaned all and only 3 had eggs left. Cleaned 80 last week and none had eggs, little confusing. One thing was interesting, most all were full of fathead minnows, FULL. some had 3-5 minnows in there gut. 

Thanks to the US Costguard for the full checkout on my boat and pointing out that my 2002 boat had a Fire Extinguisher from 1974 on it, last owner must had had that one a while. 

Also liked the Air Show, dang them things are fast in the sky


----------

